
Event code of conduct - thoughts appreciated  - arranrp
We are dedicated to producing the best events. To make the experience enjoyable for everyone – regardless of age, gender, sexuality, religious or ethnic identity – we expect our speakers and attendees to remember about these simple rules:<p>– offensive behaviour (verbal abuse, intimidation, harassment etc.) will not be tolerated<p>– offensive slide decks will not be tolerated<p>– anyone acting like a jerk will be asked to leave (that includes speakers)<p>– please report all incidents and we will do our best to make sure they never happen again<p>Any feedback and suggestions how we can make our events more enjoyable and inclusive are welcome, so don't be shy.
======
jaffathecake
My initial worry is the subjectiveness of "offence".

As a speaker I like to think I'm putting on a show, I try to make my talks
entertaining by throwing in a few jokes. If jokes were discouraged at a
conference, I'd neither want to speak or attend. Unfortunately, I don't think
it's possible to crack a joke without potentially causing someone offence.
Maybe my favourite chicken got run over trying to get to the other side.

An example I trot out when talking about "offence" happened at uni. We were
watching a comedian, he was making jokes about pedophilia and rape much to the
delight of the audience and specifically one of my flatmates. I thought the
comedian was terrible, not because of his subject matter (I don't believe any
subject is out-of-bounds for comedy), I just felt his jokes were lazy. He then
made a joke about bulimia, my flatmate slammed his drink down in anger. I
asked what was up, he replied "My girlfriend suffered from bulimia, I've seen
what it does, I don't think you should joke about it". I was astounded by the
hypocrisy, and replied "I agree, people who think they can joke about bulimia
make me sick".

My point is, it's impossible to predict what may offend a given audience, and
I don't think people should try not to offend anyone. My own humour is pretty
childish and has offended people, in one talk I refer to this image
[http://wtfhub.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/comic-
captain-a...](http://wtfhub.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/comic-captain-
america-wank.jpg) and later describe the action of a particular browser as
"wanking us in the face", making it clear that I'm using "wank" in the comic
onomatopoeic sense rather than referring to a sexual act. This joke has
offended a small number of people, causing one to walk out. I don't know if
they didn't get the joke, or simply find the sound of the word offensive, but
I have no intention of removing the joke when I give the talk again because
the vast majority of the audience enjoyed it. This isn't a male/female thing
either, and I worry about the suggestion that anything vaguely sexual is
offensive totally and exclusively to women.

Anyway, I'm getting off topic. I think my point is we need to quantify what
"offensive" means before it becomes a solid rule. Or make the rule as
subjective as the word itself, eg "If you find something offensive, let us
know and we'll investigate it".

~~~
arranrp
I completely agree. I've seen such things been blown out of proportion before
and was aiming to keep the rules subjective while at the same time showing a
serious commitment. But it's clear I didn't do a great job in articulating
that so will go back to the drawing board and keep trying.

------
brucel
I like the general direction this is heading. But, like Jaffa the cake, have
trouble with "offensive slide decks will not be tolerated". (I'm thinking here
of my slidedeck "You too can be a bedwetting antfucker" the title of which was
suggested by the organisers of a conference).

What you mean is no slides that a normal, sane, liberal person could find
seriously offensive.

Just a side-thought - so maybe nonsense - do you want to say " please report
all incidents" and make it a bit classroom? How about "If you hear incidents
of racism/ sexism/ being a dick, please call out the person, either personally
or social media". Make it a self-policing community ?

~~~
arranrp
As much as I like the idea of self police, I find with social media it's a
fine line between community watch and an angry mob. Also many people would not
feel comfortable doing so, but would have an expectation of organisers to
manage it.

~~~
brucel
" it's a fine line between community watch and an angry mob"

yup, true (unfortunately). GPWM.

